

Windows Phone 7 Rockstar Award Contest Are you up to it? - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/04/26/windows-phone-7-rockstar-award.aspx

======
iamdave
I thought we were done using the word 'rockstar'?

